

Another Stanford Class: Game Theory - dfc
http://www.game-theory-class.org/

======
faggot88
Hm, this is going to be an interesting class. Looking forward to seeing more
math-related classes.

------
jasonabelli
Cool, I just signed up for two courses. Thanks

